# Glacier National Park, MT



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Has anyone here packed with goats in or near Glacier National Park? I have been through there just once, but now have a possibility to live near there. Some really rugged terrain/mountains there. A beautiful place.


----------



## turbot (Jun 6, 2010)

Jake,
Goats are not allowed in the park. I am pretty sure no other pack animals are allowed either. I have packed outside of GNP, in the Bob Marshal Wilderness, and the number of grizzlies and wolves has kept me from doing much with my goats and more on horseback.


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks Aaron,

what a shame, I wondered about the park but was thinking about the wilderness area also. In Wa in the fed forest area there are any number of horse camps where I am sure pack goats would be allowed. 

Anyone want to chip in on areas in the 3-4 state area where pack goats are welcome and doable?


----------



## Bwana Ken (May 9, 2011)

To the best of my knowledge neither WA nor ID have any restrictions about using packgoats in either the national forest or wilderness areas.

Rex is probably the main expert on the rules for packing in this part of the country. Hopefully he'll read this thread and chime in. I'd be interested to know the facts myself.


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

That is as I understand it here in MI, allowed in some National Forest, on certain trails, banned from most hiking trails.


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Several responded to me PM on this and another forum about Idaho being goat friendly, anyone got a heads up on good areas to pack and live economically? Unlike many in W MT I dont have monogrammed toilet paper, and live modestly, but am serious about my rural lifestyle, packing, hunting, gardening etc.

I have only been in the northern part of Idaho, which I loved, a number of years ago I was doing stream surveys for the FWS, it is gorgeous country. But I am open to most all of it.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Well since I'm from northern Idaho I have a bias. WA is charging for trail head permits and has many more restrictions than Idaho. There are no parking fees in Idaho and all trails are open in every State and National Forest within the state as far as I know. Exceptions would be designated parks and some campgrounds. The Forest Service and State both have camping areas with and without stock so you would need to check before hand. As to numbers, the Selway Bitterrot Wilderness near our home has a group limit of 20 people or stock animals in one group. 10 is the limit in the 7 lakes area. Other than that, park the truck and hike off into the timber anywhere you want.

It always amazes me how much more traffic a designated "Wilderness" gets when there is just as much beautiful country on the other side of the road that no one uses because it is just labeled "National Forest". Seems that protecting it with a "wilderness" designation only causes more people to flood into the area. Somewhat counterproductive but it leaves plenty of undisturbed hiking opportunities in the surrounding forest.

The anual packgoat Rendezvous will be in this area this year. Make a drive out and check it out for yourself. Its only a week away.


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Rex

I wish that I could make it this year to the Rondy,, too short fused for me to make it, I have had several other comparisons on ID and other places that make Idaho sound like the better choice.

I hope to get out that way soon, ifnot then a longer trip in the spring. 

I'd like to find a mtn road cabin/homestead that is affordable and doesnt get too snowbound not to be able to get out, preferably on the grid. Got a place like that available in NE Wa right now. 

I am open, and Idaho does sound promising.


----------



## nrspence (Dec 10, 2008)

Rex said:


> Well since I'm from northern Idaho I have a bias. WA is charging for trail head permits and has many more restrictions than Idaho. There are no parking fees in Idaho and all trails are open in every State and National Forest within the state as far as I know. Exceptions would be designated parks and some campgrounds. The Forest Service and State both have camping areas with and without stock so you would need to check before hand. As to numbers, the Selway Bitterrot Wilderness near our home has a group limit of 20 people or stock animals in one group. 10 is the limit in the 7 lakes area. Other than that, park the truck and hike off into the timber anywhere you want.
> 
> It always amazes me how much more traffic a designated "Wilderness" gets when there is just as much beautiful country on the other side of the road that no one uses because it is just labeled "National Forest". Seems that protecting it with a "wilderness" designation only causes more people to flood into the area. Somewhat counterproductive but it leaves plenty of undisturbed hiking opportunities in the surrounding forest.
> 
> The anual packgoat Rendezvous will be in this area this year. Make a drive out and check it out for yourself. Its only a week away.


Very good point about the wilderness areas. Most of the trails i really enjoy are not in designated wilderness areas.


----------

